
Async-Await Hits Beta - weinzierl
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2019/09/30/Async-await-hits-beta.html
======
rvz
> In summary, if you've an interest in using Async I/O in Rust, this is a very
> exciting time! With async-await syntax hitting stable in November

This is a glorious milestone for Rust. I can only think of the many use-cases
for using async-await on the server and alongside the performance implications
at the compiler-level due to this. Thank you to all those involved!

